# [SOLVED] Wire gauge question



## Kieran.mcb (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a 400W Thermoelectric Peltier just to play around with. It operates at 0-15.4V and 0-26A.

What gauge wire wire will I need to power this thing? Do I need wire that will handle the amperage, or does it need to handle the wattage?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Wire gauge question*

Hi Kien.mcb 


You will need a wire guage to measure the size of the wire and the total amperage of your circuit. By using AWG standards table you can determine the length of wire you need. 


Good luck !


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Wire gauge question*

for 26Amps you'd better be using something pretty thick .. like heavy duty flexible speaker wire. Check out your local Car audio shop, the one that turns cars into ghetto blasters on wheels. Silicon outside to withstand any "cooking" that might happen.


----------



## Kieran.mcb (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Wire gauge question*

Thanks for the advice octaneman.

Done_fishin, after finding this site http://www.rbeelectronics.com/wtable.htm, I think I will use the same wire they use to power amps with.

I will go with using 10 gauge wire. That will allow me to use up to 600W at 12V for lengths up to 10 feet. This is more distance and overhead then I need in terms of length and the amount of power I can drag through the cable. But it will allow me some tolerances.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------

